# How do you view new posts?



## mugzy (Oct 19, 2020)

Do you use activity stream -> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/activity.php

OR 

Whats New -> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search.php?searchid=6334264


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 19, 2020)

I use web version and hang out in the top 10 located at bottom


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2020)

I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"


 I do the same.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 19, 2020)

I use the section on the left.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"



This is what I do.


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2020)

I do this too 



CohibaRobusto said:


> I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 19, 2020)

I do like Spongy.  The pane on the left/


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2020)

Same as Spongy and DEAD.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"



Pretty sure the majority of us do this


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Oct 19, 2020)

Spongy said:


> View attachment 10655
> 
> 
> I use the section on the left.



same here if i'm looking for current convo's.....it's at the bottom on my mobile device


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"



I do the same


----------



## Jin (Oct 19, 2020)

New posts button.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 19, 2020)

snake said:


> Same as Spongy and DEAD.


Same here that’s what I do


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2020)

I click new posts


----------



## Seeker (Oct 19, 2020)

This is how I've always done it.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 19, 2020)

I dont use a phone to view site I use a computer and click on 'what's new'


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2020)

My personal activity, just interested in myself & the things Ive posted.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"



Yes, ditto!


----------



## mugzy (Oct 20, 2020)

New posts will sometimes have several new posts in the thread however new posts show a new post. The activity shows everything, all activity. Try and and see what you think.


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 21, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I do like Spongy.  The pane on the left/



I click "New Posts," but I like Spongy too


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 22, 2020)

With my eyes. 

I just learned there was an activity stream.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I use the "new posts" link at the top under "forum"




same........


----------



## Ottimus87 (Dec 1, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> With my eyes.
> 
> I just learned there was an activity stream.



That button makes life easy, I see the email of a comment hit activity stream and boom money &#55357;&#56496;


----------



## white ape (Dec 1, 2020)

I click setting first to see the threads I’ve subscribed to and if there is new activity. Then click on new posts to see if any new threads are there thy I would be interested in


----------

